# Hootenanny!



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Happy new year to everyone on MHFacts. :santa:

Anyone watch Jools Hootenanny last night? We do most New years when at home.

Thought they were all superb again this year, especially Tom Jones.

Rhiannon Giddens also had an amazing voice, never heard her before.

All available on iplayer if you missed it.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01pk3kf/jools-annual-hootenanny-201516

Pete


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Check out The Carolina Chocolate Drops re Rhiannon Giddens....
Go see `em LIVE if you can they are awesome....


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I've watched it for many years and think last night's show was the best ever


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes great programme last night.


Tom Jones was great and we were saying last night what a wonderful voice Rhiannon Giddens has, brilliant.


She used to be in a band called Carolina Chocolate drops and also plays the Violin and Banjo.


Paul.


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I used to watch the programme, and mostly enjoyed it, for years. I then found out that the programme is not live and is pre-recorded a couple of weeks previously. I was devastated when I found out, a few years ago, and have tried to watch the programme since but, music apart (which is always great), much of it relating to New Year's Eve is so false that I end up turning it off. I can't see the point of counting the clock down to the new year and singing Old Lang Syne, etc., when it is all pre-recorded.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jools'_Annual_Hootenanny

It's just my opinion, that's all.

Ian


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We enjoyed it too last night in spite of irritation about it being pre-recorded. I think it got even better after midnight, though that could just be that my irritation had subsided by then. 

Agree Rhiannon was great.

Chris


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I watched it last night on Iplayer and although I think last year was better it was still dam good.:grin2:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Well I am surprised and didn't know it was pre recorded but it won't put me off watching in the future.

I watch it for the quality of music, for which it always excels and has never disappointed yet.


If ever we haven't been in and miss it I've always taped it and watched later and still enjoy it.


Who could ever forget Seasick Steve on the 2006 show :smile:


Pete


----------

